# My poor baby Lucy



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Lucy was a very special 4 month old kitten. She was as affectionate as can be. She developed pyothorax after her spay (she probably had it beforehand, but the anthesthesia weakened her and it took over), and we had to euthanize her last night. We couldn't afford over $4000 in treatment that had a slim chance of working since it was so advanced. I feel like it would have just been prolonging the inevitable. But now I've lost my dear companion, and I just can't stop crying. She was so young and just a baby, and so beautiful. I had such wonderful plans for her, to live a long wonderful life. And it ended so suddenly - when will it stop hurting? 
I know I want to get a new kitten, but how will I know when I'm ready? And I can't imagine any kitten being as good as she was - even when she was so weak, she still wanted to be held. The apartment is so empty without her!


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*I am so sorry for you loss*

I am so sorry for your loss of Lucy, She was so young. I have experinced the loss myself of some very young animals and it really hurts.
Lucy was loved and you did all you could for her. I firmly believe that the time will come when you will be re-united with her. 

I don't know how it would work for you, but I found it very helpfull to find another animal, puppy or kitten, that was in need of a home as quickly as I could. I'm 62 years old, and have had many pets in my life. When I lost one, I just loved the next all the more. 

Dutchman


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Yes, it can hurt. Getting another cat can help, but it may not be right for you right now. I'd recommend visiting shelters and looking at kittens (or cats if you prefer) if one steals your heart, you know it will be the right time. Plus you will be giving another animal a chance at life it might not otherwise have.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Anne, I'm so sorry that you have lost your kitten. How we love these little friends. You will never forget her, but the more you love, the more capacity you have to love again. As time passes, the pain will become a bit easier to bear, and perhaps you'll find a kitten who really needs you. Take your time. You'll know when the time is right. God bless you.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I agree that you will know when you are ready. There are so many sweet kittens and cats out there who would love to be your pet. I don't think we ever really replace our kitties, we simply find another to love.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I just want to cry with you. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I really am  and my heart breaks for you.  At least she had you and you had her. I'm sure there is another out there waiting to be loved just as much as Lucy when you are ready. There are always more who are wanting to love and be loved. It may not be right but Lucy's time was short but very well spent with you on this earth. I can't imagine a better place for her to have been while she was here.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind support. Lucy Mousie's time might have been short, but she was very much loved and she gave a lot of love too. I'm glad that we had her so that I know she got good care and got to live with a loving family (me and my fiance) for at least a little while - something many cats go without. 
I know I will love a new kitten very much one day, but I want to wait to make sure I dont compare her to Lucy. My heart is still broken, and I hope Lucy knows how much she was loved.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Lucy was too young to go but I know in her short time with you she knew she was loved. And you and your fiance will be always be great cat parents in the future. The hurt will subside in time. I didn't believe it myself that the pain would go away when it happened to me. I've since gotten a stray kitten that actually adopted me and she's quite a love. I found myself comparing habits and personalites but that didn't mean I loved my new kitty less. It just that I realized I missed my cat that passed or it certain behaviors reminded me of him.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm feeling better tonight. I'm able to talk about Lucy without breaking into tears. Sadly, Lucy was actually my first pet - I never had pets growing up. I was so excited to get Lucy - I actually imagined her at 20 years old and thought about how different my life would be then at 44 (I'm only 24 now). I never bothered to read the euthenasia section of my cat care book, because I didn't think I would need to for a very long time.
I never knew exactly how much love one could get from a cat until Lucy - she changed my whole perception of cats and really opened my heart to them - and for that I am truly grateful - maybe that was her special purpose. Cats are not in it for the food, as some say, but truly love and seek companionship back. I am looking foward to welcoming a new friend into my home one day.
I really appreciate having this forum to write my thoughts and get support. It has been so helpful to me. I look foward to one day participiating in other topics that are of a happier nature.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I think you did a great job of picking one another out and you'll pick out another loving kitty. I'm glad you're feeling better. I think cats make the perfect companions because they just love you unconditionally. This really is a great forum. We just never know when their blessed little faces will no longer grace us with their presence but I thank God every day for my little angels.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

*I think I'm ready*

Well, It's been a week since Lucy passed. Is it awful that I think I'm ready. I can't wait to bring another kitten home, even though I'm still awfully sad and still cry when I see her picture. I'm looking foward to it so much. I won't be home next weekend, so I will wait another week - but I would like to start looking.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I think you are doing wonderfully and saying you are ready for another kitten/cat is a huge step forward in this recovery process. Let us know when you have a new addition.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry I've just now gotten back to the forums. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. But you gave her love and eased her pain. I'm afraid that's the limitation of we cat mothers and fathers. We can't always save them, but we can make whatever life they have wonderful. 

Absolutely enjoy getting a new baby. There are so many in need, just as Lucy was, of someone to love them. And you are in need too. Not to replace Lucy, but to fill the void her death left. Her life is permanently embedded in your heart. But that emptiness of her death needs filling. Take care and feel better!


----------

